# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Flora entre piedras y otra desconocida junto al río Algars

## perdiguera

Hoy me he dado una vuelta por el río Algars, que desde septiembre del pasado año no había ido y ya tocaba, y lo he encontrado precioso, con agua en cantidad.
Le he hecho unas cuantas fotos en puntos donde ya tomé en su día para haceros unas comparativas pero eso ya será mañana, que hoy se hace tarde por el fútbol, así que os pongo estas fotos de flora porque, a pesar que las primeras sé que es el conocido como tomillo limón Thymus citridorus, de la de la flor azul no tengo ni idea de lo que es.
Os puedo  decir que se trata de unas hojas parecidas a las del romero pero más cortas y sin ningún olor apreciable.
Lo que me ha encantado es el color de la flor; no he sido capaz de arrancar nada porque no sé si está protegida pero me han dado unas ganas enormes de llevármela para casa. Cosa que sucederá si no está protegida la próxima vez pues sé donde encontrarla.

Ahí van











A ver si alguien la conoce y la puede nombrar.

Gracias

----------


## frfmfrfm

perdiguera, esta es difícil.
Un saludo.

----------

